# Photomasken



## Difomo (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial. Das Forum habe ich schon durch die Suche versucht zu durchforsten, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS3 und ich habe gehört, das man damit auch Photomasken verwenden kann. Ich habe mir also ein paar wenige Freebies geladen und wollte die auch anwenden, nur leider klappt das ganz und gar nicht, ich kann sie lediglich als Pinselspitze abspeichern. Ich habe soviele Ideen und kann sie deswegen nciht umsetzen.

Kann mir einer erklären, wie ich diese Masken anwenden kann? 
Und vielleicht einen kleinen Tipp geben, wie ich sowas selber herstellen kann? 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal recht herzlich bei Euch.


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

weder Photomasken noch Freebies sind Begriffe welche ich in Zusammenhang mit Photoshop verwendet habe.

Bitte erläutere wo du was gesehen / heruntergeladen hast. Dabei sind Links zu den betreffenden Seiten immer sehr hilfreich.


Alex


----------



## Difomo (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
also, Photomasken oder auch Photomask genannt, sind Formen, wie zB Schneeflocke (wie passend in der Jahreszeit) die man über das Bild legen kann (anscheinend) und das Bild diese Formen annimmt. So ähnlich wie ausschneiden. Freebies sind kostenlose Sachen. 

Hier habe ich mal einen Link, damit du dir das vorstellen kannst.

http://danis-scrappingwahn.blogspot.com/2009/07/first-photo-mask-freebie.html

Ich weiß das man das mit Photoshop Elements machen kann, aber wollt mir das nun nicht extra anschaffen, das Geld hab ich so ja nicht auf die schnelle über. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab gehört und auch mal gelesen das man das auch mit Photoshop CS3 machen kann. Leider noch kein tutorial gefunden.


----------



## smileyml (20. Dezember 2009)

...so eben im Chat besuchte Difomo uns und das Problem wurde wie folgt erörtert und gelöst:

Warum die Dame im Link scheinbar den Begriff Photomasken benutzt ist unerklärlich und auch sehr irreführend. Letztlich hat sie mittels verschiedener Brusches und Schriften eine Art "Bilderrahmen" erstellt.
Diesen gespeichert als PNG, mit entsprechender Transparenz und Schwarz lässt sich hervorragend als Schnittmaske bzw. Alphamaske verwenden. Dazu folgende muss man lediglich folgende Ebenereihenfolge in PS oder PSE herstellen.

1. Ebene: Bild, welches gerahmt werden soll
2. Ebene: Alphamaske (schwarzer Kleckes )
3. Ebene: Ebene, die als Rahmen beliebig gefüllt werden kann - z.B. mit einer Papierstruktur

Klickt man nun auf den Namen der oberste Ebene (die, mit dem Bild) und wählt "Schnittmaske erstellen", erhält man auch schon das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Will man solche "Maskenvorgaben" selbst erstellen, zeichnet man mit Schwarz und verschiedensten Brushes etc. alles auf und speichert es entsprechend mit Transparenz ab. Dazu eigenet sich neben PNG natürlich auch PSD und TIF hervorragend.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Difomo (21. Dezember 2009)

So, da ich nun Wochenlang nach einer Lösung gesucht habe, hat mir die erklärung von smileyml sehr geholfen. Das war ein Ding von 3 Minuten und hätte nicht gedacht das es noch eine Lösung gibt. Danke lieber smileyml für deine schnelle Hilfe. Du hast mir den 4. Advent versüsst. Nun kann ich loslegen meine Ideen auch in die tat umzusetzen, aber da es schon wieder Montag ist (auf die Uhr guck 0:06 Uhr) mach ich das erst nach dem aufstehen .

Also nochmal ein riesen Lob und ein dickes DANKE an Smileyml und natürlich auch an die anderen, die sich vielleicht schon einen Kopf gemacht haben um mir uns auch anderen damit zu helfen  Ihr seit echt super, schnell und könnt das sehr gut erklären. Wünsche hiermit auch gleich ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und falls man sich nicht mehr liest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------

